# Trek 54cm Discovery Channel edition road bike?



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello all! 

I'm new to the forums and looking at getting into cycling. I've been to my local bike shop and was sized for a 54cm road bike. The guy at the shop was showing me a few entry level Treks. Now I know buying a used bike isn't the best of ideas but I'd rather buy a used bike and see If I really like cycling rather then spending 1k+ on one and not liking it. I'd buy a used bike (54cm is my size according to shop) then bring it to them, have them fit it to me and go over it.

With that said I've been looking around and came across this..

[URL="https://i44.tinypic.com/259x1sk.jpg%5B/img"]https://i44.tinypic.com/259x1sk.jpg[/img[/URL]][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#181818][FONT=arial] [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#181818][FONT=arial]Excellent condition, tires are like new. Has carbon fork and tiarga components.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#181818][FONT=arial] [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#181818][FONT=arial]Can anyone give me some insight on this bike? I don't know much (past week or so I've been researching bikes). Are the components on it good? What would you value the bike at? [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#181818][FONT=arial] [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#181818][FONT=arial]Any help would be greatly appreciated.[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Discovery Channel? That was 2005. Bikes have progressed since then IMHO.


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Discovery Channel? That was 2005. Bikes have progressed since then IMHO.


Understood. Do you have any info regarding the bike pictured? Possible year? Components good? Value the bike at?

Sorry for all the questions as I'm new and haven't even touched the surface of the cycling world.

Thank you for your post though.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

How much are they selling it for? Tiagra is pretty much bottom of the barrel when it comes to the shimano component hierarchy. Unless it is really cheap, I don't think this is the best bike for you.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't pay more than 350 for it. It doesn't suck, but that's all entry level stuff on an entry level frame. imo you might as well go to Performance for a bike that costs a bit more and has a warranty.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, that's a pretty basic bike and something you'll grow out of soon, if you catch the cycling bug bad.


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Like I said I just want to find something for a good price that is good quality to start with. I'd rather not pay $1,500 for an entry/beginner bike then not like it and the bike sits around.

The bike I posted the seller was asking $500. 

Any recommendations would be great.


----------



## grahamlynn121 (Jul 28, 2013)

IMHO, I would go for a new low end tiara/105 groupset road bike from a place such as performance biycles. They have good bikes for pretty decent prices and they go on sale quite often. Here is a great bike they have in size 54 for on sale at $800.

2013 Scattante R570 Road Bike - Endurance Bikes


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

grahamlynn121 said:


> IMHO, I would go for a new low end tiara/105 groupset road bike from a place such as performance biycles. They have good bikes for pretty decent prices and they go on sale quite often. Here is a great bike they have in size 54 for on sale at $800.
> 
> 2013 Scattante R570 Road Bike - Endurance Bikes


Thanks. I've read about buying a bike online that it isn't good especially for a beginner.....and of course there isn't a dealer for that site in NJ.


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Tiagra in 2005 is nothing compared to what it is now. The frame is probably OK. You'd be better off getting the bike for $400, then upgrading to newer 105 or Ultegra. BTW, my wife went from a 2005 Trek carbon frame to the 2012 Cannondale carbon frame and couldn't believe the difference.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

An 8 year old "Tiagra" level bike is not worth $500, in my opinion. Like someone said, maybe $350 max. People around here tend to put a premium on that particular brand for some reason - I don't think there's any reason for it.

On the other hand, an 8 year old bike isn't necessarily a bad thing. There's a lot of them with just a few hundred or couple thousand miles on them, and they have long carefree lives ahead of them. Hard to advise you on a used bike at a distance, but I'm a big fan of them, but I like to put time and effort into finding them, and also know what to look for.


----------



## aramis (Apr 19, 2012)

$500 is too much for that bike, but I can ride a 9 speed tiagra bike the same way I can ride a $5000 dura ace bike. Don't listed to the people saying it's going to hold you back or some other nonsense. What will hold you back is your legs. 

I bought a used raleigh aluminum bike for $275 on craigslist a while back and I'm just as fast on it as my di2 carbon bmc fwiw.

If it was $350 It would be a great bike and if you wanted something fancier down the road you could use it as a backup.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

^^^^what he said, at $350 you are getting a fair price, at $400 plus it is way too high. Decent beginner bike though it is not a Tiagra bike, it is Sora and the new price was $679 MSRP. It is a Trek 1000 series and the Discovery Channel logos do not add value. Good basic, entry level bike. I would offer $275 and make a deal at $325.


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm going to give him a call and see if he'll come down on price but I don't seem him coming down that low but worth a shot!


----------

